# CalMAN Releases



## mechman

I had a different thread on version 5 but I'd like to keep the info in one place.



Current Business released version is 5.1 available here. 

Current Home released version is 5.1 and is available here.


CalMAN 4.5 Release Notes

Released January 12, 2012 Device Support

Device Support

-Added support for the Quantum Data 804A pattern generator
-Added support for the Christie FHD display
-Added support for the Panasonic VX200/VX300/BT300 displays
-Added support for the Sharp Elitre (2011) display
-Added support for the Sharp PNV display

Note: New display specific workflows have also been added for the above displays. 

Updates

-Added multipoint grayscale calibrations for the eeColor processor.
-All previously downloadable workflows have now been added into the CalMAN installer. Those workflows will no longer be available separately on the downloads page.
-Some workflows have been removed from the installer since they were basically duplicates of other workflows. For those looking for the Standard, Quickview, and ProMonitor workflows, you can instead use the _DDC equivalents.


*CalMAN 4.4.2 Release Notes*

•Improved sync capabilities with the C6/i1D3 OEM/i1 Display Pro family of meters, improving reading stability overall.
•Resolved an issue where the CIE chart would not go into Interactive mode if you have a DIY license and Autocal add-ons.
•Resolved an issue where CalMAN could hang when doing an autocal with the Panasonic VT30.
•Resolved issue where we were not properly using profiles with the Discus meter
•Resolved issue where we were not properly using profiles with the C6 meter.
•Resolved some random crashes
•Resolved issue where some users were unable to check for new calibration tables for their meters.


*CalMAN 4.4.1 Release Notes*

1) Changed the Spectrum chart's Y-axis so it is in scientific notation

2) Fixed an issue where a bad entry in the license file could cause CalMAN to crash.

3) Added support for the new PC Client and new PC Client licensing model.

Known Issue: For XP users upgrading the CalPC Client, you need to close the running client before running the upgrade.


*CalMAN 4.4 Release Notes*

Released October 19, 2011

Device Support 

CalMAN now supports the DISCUS colorimeter. 
CalMAN now supports the eeColor Image Processor.
Issues Resolved

Meter profiling performance has been improved for the SpectraCal C6 colorimeter.
Improvement of Low Light Handling (LLH) interface for SpectraCal C6 colorimeter.
OEM i1D3 table selection improvement.
Direct on-screen control of the Lumagen Radiance and DVDO Duo video processors has been improved: more precise fine-grained adjustments are now possible.
An 4.3 issue with CMS calibration in the Radiance has been addressed. 
Installing Version 4.4

Version 4.4 will update any previous version of CalMAN 4 in place.


*CalMAN 4.3.2 Release Notes*

Release Date: August 26, 2011 

Build 266


Added support for the C6
Fixed bug which would cause CalMAN to crash if a button was badly formatted.
Fixed issue on the DVDO Duo adjusting 100% grayscale with Interactive would reset all other IREs as well.


*CalMAN 4.3.1 Release Notes*


Release Date: August 18, 2011 

Build 264

Issues Resolved

CalMAN Version 4.3.1 is a minor point release incorporating all updates and fixes since the release of CalMAN Version 4.3. 

Some of the specific issues resolved include: 

Various improvements to DDC sliders, including ability to accept negative numbers
Resuming calibration after search of customer database. 
Saving calibration session name.
Gracefully handling profiles which have been corrupted.
Added more flexibility in datapoint matching.
Updated the AdobeRGB colorspace definition.
Several small corrections and improvements to workflows.
Workflows

DVD Duo - New workflow designed for the DVDO Duo with Interactive and Autocal support
Lumagen Radiance - New workflow designed for the Lumagen Radiance with Interactive and Autocal support
Device Support

Panasonic - Added ability to turn Panasonic On-Screen Display on and off.
JVC - Added ability to control Orange .
VideoForge - Changed background for Brightness pattern to 0.
FPS - Major improvements to reliability of serial control.
DVDO Duo - Added support for White Point balancing
Lumagen Radiance - Added Support for White Point balancing
New Features

New Customer type datafield allows description of a particular calibration session. 
Added support for EPD Version 3.1
Installing Version 4.31

Version 4.31 will update any previous version of CalMAN 4 in place.


----------



## donnymac

*Re: CalMAN*

New Calman update is out. Version 4.2.2.
http://spectracal.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=57&t=2885


----------



## mechman

*Re: CalMAN*

Thanks for the help Don! It is appreciated. :T


----------



## donnymac

*Re: CalMAN*

Calman 4.3 build 250 is now out and available for download.
http://spectracal.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=57&t=3019


----------



## mechman

*Re: CalMAN*

Version 4.40 open beta:

http://www.spectracal.com/downloads/files/Betas/CalMANv440_build276-0922.2.msi



> Changes:
> 
> 1 - Resolved an issue that kept the C6 from using Profiles
> 
> 2 - Modified Radiance and DVDO Duo DDC support so Grayscale increments are now at .1 instead of .2 and .3 respectively.
> 
> 3 - You can now set a sync rate of 0 for the Jeti
> 
> 4 - Added support for the basIC Color Discus (requires Expert or higher license)
> 
> 5 - Fixed error when connecting to the Radiance as a display that the drop down would show the setting for Style and not CMS. (We were still connecting to the correct CMS, just displaying the wrong one)
> 
> We also made minor changes the the following workflows.
> 
> ISF_Advanced
> ISF_Advanced_DDC
> ISF_Basic
> ISF_Basic_DDC
> Radiance-DDC
> DVDO Duo


----------



## mechman

*Re: CalMAN*

Support is now included for retail X-Rite i1Display Colorimeter:



> *SpectraCal Supports Retail X-rite i1Display Colorimeter*
> 
> *CalMAN 4.4 first independent software to support X-rite’s colorimeter*
> 
> (Seattle, WA) – October 12, 2011 – When X-rite introduced the ground-breaking i1 Display Pro in June, SpectraCal, Inc. was the first independent software vendor to announce support for custom OEM versions of the new colorimeter. Today SpectraCal deepened that support by also delivering support for X-rite’s own retail version of the i1 Display Pro.
> 
> CalMAN Version 4.4 DIY Edition, announced by SpectraCal today, will support any retail version of the i1 Display Pro.
> 
> The X-rite retail version of the i1 Display Pro had previously not been usable with any software other than X-rite’s.
> 
> “The retail i1 Display Pro provides the most powerful and least expensive entry level package we’ve ever been able to offer,” says Alex Nguyen, Marketing Manager at SpectraCal. “If you’ve been waiting for a great performing display calibration package within your budget for your media room or home theater, this is the kit for you!”
> 
> In the month of October, SpectraCal is selling the X-rite retail version of the i1 Display Pro, bundled with both X-rite’s software and CalMAN DIY Edition, for an introductory price of $379.
> 
> But Quain points out that you do not have to buy the X-rite meter from SpectraCal in order to use CalMAN.
> 
> “Wherever you buy your i1 Display Pro retail version, CalMAN will support it,” says Nguyen, explaining that this can make a huge difference in convenience to users in other parts of the world.
> 
> “Instead of having to import an i1 Display from the United States, sometimes at quite a cost, European users can now purchase a retail i1 Display locally at a great savings,” Nguyen says.
> 
> The DIY Edition of CalMAN which supports the retail version of the i1 Display Pro is available for download from the SpectraCal web site for $199.
> 
> For more information, please go to www.spectracal.com or contact [email protected].


What this means is that you no longer have to buy this meter from Spectracal. The retail version sold at various outlets will now work with CalMAN.


----------



## mechman

*CalMAN v4.4.0 build 283 RC1 available for download*

New Beta out. 



> CalMANv4.4.0 RC1 is available for download here:
> 
> http://www.spectracal.com/downloads/files/Betas/CalMANv440_build283_1013.4.msi
> 
> Changes from previous beta release
> 
> - added support for the i1D3 retail meter (Home and Enthusiast licenses only)
> 
> - added support for the eeColor processor
> 
> - Improved performance with Discus on plasma displays
> 
> - improved performance with the oem i1D3 on some display types
> 
> - resolved issue with i1D3 where correct table was not always being accessed
> 
> - rolled back changes to the ISF workflows
> 
> - added new ProMonitor workflows
> 
> 
> We think we've also dealt with the upgrade issue people were seeing. If you do see upgrade issues, please let us know. We'll also want the following information.
> 
> Go to your \Program Files (x86)\SpectraCal\Common folder
> (Program Files\SpectraCal\Common for 32 bit operating systems)
> 
> Get properties on the calmanv4.dll file
> Go to the Details tab
> On this tab you will see a File Version entry. We'll want the full version number listed there.
> 
> Please do these steps before doing anything else (such as an uninstall and reinstall).


----------



## mechman

*Re: CalMAN*

A little late on this but 4.4 was released several weeks ago. Those of you with CalMAN probably knew that already.


----------



## mechman

*Re: CalMAN*

4.4.1 has been released



> CalMAN v4.4.1 and an updated PC Client have been released and are available for download.
> 
> Changes:
> 
> 1) Changed the Spectrum chart's Y-axis so it is in scientific notation
> 
> 2) Fixed an issue where a bad entry in the license file could cause CalMAN to crash.
> 
> 3) Added support for the new PC Client and new PC Client licensing model.
> 
> Known Issue: For XP users upgrading the CalPC Client, you need to close the running client before running the upgrade


.


----------



## mechman

*Re: CalMAN*

*CalMAN 4.4.2 Release Notes*

•Improved sync capabilities with the C6/i1D3 OEM/i1 Display Pro family of meters, improving reading stability overall.
•Resolved an issue where the CIE chart would not go into Interactive mode if you have a DIY license and Autocal add-ons.
•Resolved an issue where CalMAN could hang when doing an autocal with the Panasonic VT30.
•Resolved issue where we were not properly using profiles with the Discus meter
•Resolved issue where we were not properly using profiles with the C6 meter.
•Resolved some random crashes
•Resolved issue where some users were unable to check for new calibration tables for their meters.

4.5 is next.


----------



## mechman

*Re: CalMAN*

4.5 build 326 Beta is out and available here. 



> 1) Added support for the Christie FHD display
> 
> 2) Added support for the Panasonic VX200/VX300/BT300 displays
> 
> 3) Added support for the Sharp Elite (2011) display
> 
> 4) Added support for the QD 804A pattern generator
> 
> 5) Implemented a similar Sync Mode interface for the Jeti that we did for the d3 family of meters. This means that you can now select your display type and then specify sync mode in a separate drop down box.
> 
> Note - On some displays we're seeing issues with the Jeti and sync. If this happens for you, select Auto Sync Mode from the Mode drop down list instead.


----------



## mechman

*Re: CalMAN*

Version 4.5 has been officially released.

*CalMAN 4.5 Release Notes*

Released January 12, 2012 Device Support

*Device Support*

-Added support for the Quantum Data 804A pattern generator
-Added support for the Christie FHD display
-Added support for the Panasonic VX200/VX300/BT300 displays
-Added support for the Sharp Elitre (2011) display
-Added support for the Sharp PNV display

Note: New display specific workflows have also been added for the above displays. 

*Updates*

-Added multipoint grayscale calibrations for the eeColor processor.
-All previously downloadable workflows have now been added into the CalMAN installer. Those workflows will no longer be available separately on the downloads page.
-Some workflows have been removed from the installer since they were basically duplicates of other workflows. For those looking for the Standard, Quickview, and ProMonitor workflows, you can instead use the _DDC equivalents.


----------



## mechman

Updated first post with current releases.


----------

